# D Loop Glue?



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

Does anybody put a drop of cement on their D loop knots? I just took of my metal loop and installed the string loop and i am afraid it will slip out one day? Just wondering what everyone else does


----------



## Ephrata arch (Apr 2, 2005)

*ttt*

bees wax on the ends be for you tie it.


----------



## AllenRead (Jan 12, 2004)

If you melted good balls on the ends befor you installed it, just put as much pressure as possible on the knots with needle nose plyers. If you get it tight enough, which is possible with the plyers, you will need to cut the loop off to change it.

I use a pair of needle nose plyers that are 10" long that I got cheap from Harbor Freight. However, one of the companies is coming out with a special to do this.

I hesitate to use glue on my strings since it may damage them a little and it is not necessary with a tight loop.


----------



## rossarcher34 (Aug 23, 2005)

*d-loop*

Put serving a below and above, this will keep it form moving the nocking point. To keep it from slipping and firing just put a lot of pressure on it when you put it on.


----------



## Hammer0419 (Nov 21, 2005)

If you make good balls at the end you will never have a problem. Before you burn the ends push down on them to sort of fan the end out just a bit. This will create a bigger/better burn to insure it will not pull thru.


----------



## msk565 (Aug 10, 2005)

*'shrooms*

take a 5/16 bolt and drill a small indentation in face of bolt with a 3/16 bit.Melt your end,take bolt and mushroom end.Usually have to do it a couple of times.Makes nice 'shrooms that wont pull thru.


----------



## pahuntnut (Dec 17, 2005)

thanks for the tips


----------



## thumperX (Jun 9, 2004)

*watch your release!!*

pahuntnut watch your release!!! If you've been using a metal D loop with a release, you've probably put a burr on the inside of your release and after alittle time it will cut the rope D loop!!! I shot a friend bow 1 Time with a metal D loop and put a burr so small we could only see it with a magnafiying glass but it started cutting two differnt D loops I had on, in under 30 shots!!! just trying to warn you!! check it out so someone dosent get hurt!!!


----------



## MikeK (Dec 30, 2003)

I put a drop of Super Glue on the core of the D-loop knots. Never had one slip, never had any kind of problem with removal. Be careful not to use too much and don't get any on the string itself. Just a tiny drop is all you need.


----------



## Dodgedude (Jan 29, 2005)

Be careful putting any kind of glue near your string. Its been my experience that it does bad things to the strands of your string. Like they said, lots of pressure and a good ball on the end.


----------



## A Mess (May 21, 2005)

There are many reasons to use a loop. One is that it will wear rather than your serving. I absolutely hate it when customers glue the loops. Makes it a royal pain to remove them. As mentioned above, tighten the dog snot out of them and they will not move. They are also easy to remove or adjust if you like down the road, but NOT if you glue them. No glue for me.


----------



## duker (Dec 27, 2005)

For those that have a problem making a good button (I for one) on the end of their loop ends try using a soldering iron with a flat side rather than a match or lighter. More control without the light off.


----------



## MichiganMan (Jan 30, 2003)

x2 on the beeswax, its one of the most important steps in putting a d loop on imho


----------

